# Job Help Required



## aki3978 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

I am from India & have 11 years experience in Shipping industry (crew operations)
Have recently completed my Master in Business Administration from a Reputed institute.
Looking to come to Singapore, can anyone help with leads, please send it to aakash_ahuja @ hotmail


----------



## sujaymallesh (Nov 19, 2012)

I was working in Singapore a while back. I went through consultants named Optimum Solution. Search for them on google you should get the contact details. Hope that helps.

Regards
Sujay


----------

